# New Chino and Shadow photos



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Here are the latest Chino & Shadow photos. I can't believe my sweethearts are so grown up. They do still act like kittens sometimes and they love to play.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

They always help me with my workouts.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Enjoying one of their Christmas presents


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Your kitties are so lovely!  Such nice shiny coats.


----------



## elber (Nov 6, 2015)

Too cute! I especially love the second photo in your third post: you can practically hear Shadow saying, "You see the crazy I have to deal with?"


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Blakeney & elber


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

These two are so much fun. I love the exercise help. My kitties love to do yoga with me, either cawing the mat or head butting me during sun salutations


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Aren't cats great this time of year? Unlike people, mine are always in a good mood, they always make me smile, they smell great and they don't say a word, just look and act adorable. 
People can't do that!
Your cats are beautiful and I'm sure you love them as much as I love mine. 
I like the photo where Chino is all blissed out in the tunnel and Shadow is looking like "OK, time's up, my turn. MY TURN."


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Amy-Chino & Shadow like yoga too. They love to help mommy workout  

Greenport-I agree, cats are wonderful, always in a good mood and always offering unconditional love.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh what a nice surprise to see more pics! I agree - that pic of Shadow next to the tunnel with Chino sprawled inside is adorable. It does kind of seem like she's leaning away from him - "I don't know what's up with him but whatever it is, I'm not responsible." 

That sweet little Chino face... :luv

And the pic of Chino lazing on your mat (clearly not understanding its function ) and Shadow between the dumbbells made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Meercat (Feb 21, 2017)

Aww your cats are cute! I have 2 cats Mitzi and Jinx. Jinx still acts like a kitten! He flings he's toys up in the air lol


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Patty & Meercat!

Shadow's new favorite place is my computer desk :smile2:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL. "Is the cat included?" 

She fits perfectly in there.  I love those pointy ears and the uber innocent face!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks Patty  

I love those ears too! She is such a funny little girl:luv


----------

